# My Chihuahua gave birth :)



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

Started at 10.15 when a water bag appeared
No pushing for ages 
Then they started hard and fast, i rang my vet who told me to give it till half 12.
First pup was born at 12.15 a red boy
Then a second 10 mins later a fawn girl
Then a hour and a half later a boy, red and white

Im so proud of my chloe i bred her myself. She is only a tiny 3.5lb but paired her up with my male who is about the same weight as her.
Chloes mum had to have a c section

Mum and pups are doing really well and im sooooo proud of her
Sorry for poo pictures but dont on my iphone

Pushing


First born red male


second born bitch who got stuck and i had to pull out. She was feet first.
on the right



Last to be born male red and white


----------



## CE1985F (Jan 22, 2009)

Congrats Sarah,

They are soo cute!!:flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

Thank you
Now we both have chi puppies


----------



## CE1985F (Jan 22, 2009)

SWsarah said:


> Thank you
> Now we both have chi puppies


I love the red and white boy!!!

How big was the male you used?


----------



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

CE1985F said:


> I love the red and white boy!!!
> 
> How big was the male you used?


Thank you
Charlie is my male. He is 3.5lb. He is cream sable in colour, from the toodlepips line. I got him direct from the breeder


----------



## CE1985F (Jan 22, 2009)

SWsarah said:


> Thank you
> Charlie is my male. He is 3.5lb. He is cream sable in colour, from the toodlepips line. I got him direct from the breeder


Cool,

We're planning for next year!!! :lol2:

We're gonna try and find a smaller male than chip to use! Lolly is just over 3.5lb.


----------



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

CE1985F said:


> Cool,
> 
> We're planning for next year!!! :lol2:
> 
> We're gonna try and find a smaller male than chip to use! Lolly is just over 3.5lb.


Let me know when your ready and you can use my charlie
But he isnt like chip, charlie is really shy and has to have it pushed in his face lol Charlie is probably half the size of chip.
Charlie is kc reg great pedigree


----------



## CE1985F (Jan 22, 2009)

SWsarah said:


> Let me know when your ready and you can use my charlie
> But he isnt like chip, charlie is really shy and has to have it pushed in his face lol Charlie is probably half the size of chip.
> Charlie is kc reg great pedigree


Lolly is quite shy aswell when meeting new dogs and in new surroundings, we had chip here for just over a week! We now know lolly's receptive day now tho!


----------



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

Well send me a pm, i have pictures of charlie and darren has seen him, darren was the one who told me to get him. Charlie is well proven stud now


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

Awwww well done they are beautiful


----------



## tomwilson (Feb 27, 2010)

congradulations


----------



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

Thank you
I cant stop looking at them, i had it in my head she was going to have to have a c section and only have 1 or two pups, plus it would happen at 1 in the morning as it normally does.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Fantastic Sarah hun, you must be chuffed to bits! The red & white boy is a stunner! Bet poor Chloe is shattered, bless her.


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Awwwww congrats, they are so cute! :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Congratulations!!! They are all gorgeous, but the last little boy is super special!


----------



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

Thank you
Mum and pups are doing really well, im really pleased.
Mum (chloe) is getting pampered to death, hand fed any food she wants


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

How uncomfortable does the poor girl look in that first pic?!

Don't tell anyone I said, but they're actually really cute...


----------



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

Ally said:


> How uncomfortable does the poor girl look in that first pic?!
> 
> Don't tell anyone I said, but they're actually really cute...


I felt her pain, but she is loving being a mum.
Thank you, they are stunning im so proud


----------



## CE1985F (Jan 22, 2009)

SWsarah said:


> Thank you
> Mum and pups are doing really well, im really pleased.
> *Mum (chloe) is getting pampered to death, hand fed any food she wants*


So is Lolly!!! : victory:

We need some more pic's Sarah!!! :whistling2:


----------



## lozza84 (Jan 7, 2010)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww! congrats they are adorable


----------



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

Things we do for our dogs
Im lucky i have a butcher who saves all the off cuts of meat, i get huge bags of food for 50p









Excuse the blood mum is still leaking a little.










This pic was took very quickly


----------



## shiftylou (Apr 27, 2008)

they are cute! i like the lighter of the 2, are they sable?


----------



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

shiftylou said:


> they are cute! i like the lighter of the 2, are they sable?


One is red and white 
One is all red
The other female not sure if its sable or blue fawn.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Great pics Sarah! And well done Chloe for taking well to motherhood. I'm quite taken with the red pup! :flrt:


----------



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

Thanks Colin
Problem is chloe isnt eating much
Chloes mum (who live with my mum now) is red and white so this is where the pups have their colour from


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

SWsarah said:


> Thanks Colin
> Problem is chloe isnt eating much
> Chloes mum (who live with my mum now) is red and white so this is where the pups have their colour from


Lolly hasn't been eating that much either hun. I have been feeding her in her bed, holding the dish up to her, & that seems to work ok. I am offering her soaked James Well Beloved puppy food, which is going down quite well. She is also getting spoilt with things like fresh meat & a bit of tinned dog food, just to keep her eating.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

How are Chloe & the pups doing Sarah?


----------



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

Zoo-Man said:


> How are Chloe & the pups doing Sarah?


Chloe is hardly eating a thing, im hand feeding her. But pups are doing really well. I will get more pictures up. Thanks for asking
I send you your seeds today


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

SWsarah said:


> Chloe is hardly eating a thing, im hand feeding her. But pups are doing really well. I will get more pictures up. Thanks for asking
> I send you your seeds today


Lolly's appetite has picked up well thankfully. She is being fed 3 times a day at the moment, & is devouring the chicken! Hopefully Chloe's appetite will improve soon too. And thansk for posting the seeds hunni xx


----------



## CE1985F (Jan 22, 2009)

SWsarah said:


> Chloe is hardly eating a thing, im hand feeding her. But pups are doing really well. I will get more pictures up. Thanks for asking
> I send you your seeds today


 
Just thinking sarah! Lolly had abit of a temp after giving birth and was on anti-biotics, she started eating as normal when her temp went. Might be worth having Chloe checked!


----------



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

CE1985F said:


> Just thinking sarah! Lolly had abit of a temp after giving birth and was on anti-biotics, she started eating as normal when her temp went. Might be worth having Chloe checked!


Chloe has always been a fussy eater. She ate quite alot last night and has ate some breakfast of mice meat and ate some lunch, so is getting better.

Have you seen the new chihuahua royal canin juniour they have just brought it out. I got some of my vets today they ordered it me in. I will be feeding my pups this Chihuahua Junior


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

SWsarah said:


> Chloe has always been a fussy eater. She ate quite alot last night and has ate some breakfast of mice meat and ate some lunch, so is getting better.
> 
> Have you seen the new chihuahua royal canin juniour they have just brought it out. I got some of my vets today they ordered it me in. I will be feeding my pups this Chihuahua Junior


Yes hun, seen this. Let us know what you think of it please. x


----------



## simooshy (Mar 12, 2010)

Should have called one of the pups Stick. (Lolly - Stick?):lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

simooshy said:


> Should have called one of the pups Stick. (Lolly - Stick?):lol2:


You've got the wrong Chihuahua! My Chihuahua, who has a single pup, is called Lolly. Sarah is the OP in this thread & her mummy Chihuahua is called Chloe. :lol2:


----------



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

Zoo-Man said:


> Yes hun, seen this. Let us know what you think of it please. x


I use the adult chihuahua royal canin and i like that, ive openned the puppy one and the biscuits are alot smaller great for little puppies mouths. Im a lover of royal canin for my dogs, not for me lol


----------



## simooshy (Mar 12, 2010)

Zoo-Man said:


> You've got the wrong Chihuahua! My Chihuahua, who has a single pup, is called Lolly. Sarah is the OP in this thread & her mummy Chihuahua is called Chloe. :lol2:


 Lol, fail :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

SWsarah said:


> I use the adult chihuahua royal canin and i like that, ive openned the puppy one and the biscuits are alot smaller great for little puppies mouths. *Im a lover of royal canin for my dogs, not for me lol*


I know what you mean! £££ :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

simooshy said:


> Lol, fail :lol2:


Not to worry, 2 Chihuahua births within days of each other being posted about on here, must not happen that often eh.


----------

